

Betting Against Tesla? Be Prepared to Lose - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130913/dont-bet-against-tesla-says-musk/

======
lutusp
I'm amazed when an article describes an odd price/earnings ratio without even
suggesting the possibility that that might allow the company to expand rapidly
with the resulting capital, which would eventually make the P/E radio more
reasonable, and ultimately benefit those who trusted that it all made sense
long-term. Obviously that outcome isn't guaranteed, but it should be
mentioned.

Tesla has significant room for expansion right now, but to do that, it needs
operating capital. A high P/E ratio provides it.

